# Simple Mazzer on demand conversion...



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

Got myself a Mazzer Super Jolly, planning the funnel mod and might try out a timer module from ebay to see if I can make that work as a simple solution.

First step is the lens hood mod, here is the lid I have made from Birch ply. Note this is a master mini type A is also have and not the mazzer in question - just checking the lid fit...

Ill try and post the progress here if anyone is interested.

Here is the timer I hope I can make work with a simple button, the relay is built in so should trigger the motor and I think will go down to 0.1 seconds.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381512584878?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Any ideas and tips appreciated


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

So here is the Mazzer SJ in question, It belongs to my brother so the mods will have to be reversible if he ever wants it back! It seems different to most SJ's i've seen in that the base has the integrated 'grind tray' I guess it must be super vintage!

I've got the funnel ready to modify and still awaiting the timer relay module from china, i've got another one here that I bought before but it only goes down to 1 second so not really accurate enough.

I will have a play with it though as the relay is the same so can test the theory.


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

Using a Mazzer Mini type A that I also have I have drawn up the Portafilter holder, might also be useful for others - I have drawn it 1:1 on A3 so can be printed out and used as a template, also drafted up the Motor cover which I will make out of thin aluminium say .5mm or .7mm, I will update the drawing once I have scribed in the curve for the funnel for reference.

Progress so far I have cut the hole for the grind to come through, just need to drill the holes and enlarge the hole in the bottom of the cone. The cone on the Mini measures 30mm so I think I will go with that unless anyone has any wisdom on the matter?

Also musing if it is possible to have some sort of load cell/scale module built into the PF holder which triggers a relay once it reaches a target weight, might look into it.

G&B Superjolly Motor Coverplate & PF Holder.PDF


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

So far I have test fitted the funnel, I think i need to increase the size of the hole as it seems to be getting clogged with ground coffee, I thought it would be a good idea to leave a tab of stainless on the bottom of the hole and fold it over into the chute, but this just causes the coffee to get stuck on the lip, even though its less than 1mm thick, I'm going to remove the funnel now and just cut the hole square.

I got a cordless dremel copy from Lidl BTW for £16 which is an absolute bargain if anyone wants to snap one up!

I also cut a stainless plate 94mm wide x 115 high and tried to deform it by hand behind the funnel, unfortunately it was to hard to do, i'm going to try out of aluminium instead now to see if that works better.

I think it would be better to have the motor backing plate bent around the back of the funnel rather than cut out as less chance of grind ingress into the motor.


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

So I have made the portafilter holder now, started cutting from 6mm aluminium plate with the band saw but didn't look to clever so I used the CNC router to machine it out, using an angle grinder to make the material thin enough to fold by hand and got it TIG welded up at the folds to make them strong enough to take the weight of the PF.

Seems to work well, perhaps I'll polish it up to make it super shiny... although in the original position it is quite close to the outlet of the funnel. Maybe it would've better to move the funnel up a tad or cut a bit more off the base - not sure yet.


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

Ok so the funnel is definitely too close to the portafilter when it is in the holder, The grinds just build up in the funnel see pic below. Solution I think is to move the funnel up a bit, a shame as it means another set of holes, but its a learning curve I suppose.

Also a question to anyone who knows - why am I getting the white bits (chaff?) in the grind, it is fine enough for espresso, on testing was 17g of ground coffee to 34g espresso/29seconds. I don't get that with my Mazzer mini or Sage Smart Grinder, maybe the Burrs are blunt and need replacing - any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

i have got very simular project on my grinder . But i used a 220v relay. its mutch easy to connect straight from main voltage instead of used 212v power supply.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Digital-PLC-Home-Automation-Cycle-Delay-Timer-110V-220V-Low-Level-Efficient-Trigger-Delay-Time-Relay/32668502380.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.OoLEju

i take picture tomorrow.


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

Thanks Amurak, be great to see how you got on with this sort of timer.



amurak said:


> i have got very simular project on my grinder . But i used a 220v relay. its mutch easy to connect straight from main voltage instead of used 212v power supply.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Digital-PLC-Home-Automation-Cycle-Delay-Timer-110V-220V-Low-Level-Efficient-Trigger-Delay-Time-Relay/32668502380.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.OoLEju
> 
> i take picture tomorrow.


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

Has anyone tried something like this? Seems too simple solution to accurately timing the dose;

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008KV65MS/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3UXTXY26MYLSA

Looks like you can set 2 times which are held in the memory and will trigger the output for the time with a simple switch, and works on mains voltage so can just be wired up to the plug, can be set to seconds.

Seems worth a try for £20 on Prime?


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

In my link you can set up relay up to 0.1sec its enough.


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

My is set up 1 press button single dose another press double dose


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

amurak said:


> In my link you can set up relay up to 0.1sec its enough.


That's true, 0.1 is plenty be great to see what you have done with it, chris


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

Its not finish yet. Need nice wood lid and some cover.


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

amurak said:


> Its not finish yet. Need nice wood lid and some cover.


Good work, looks like a good concept, cheers for the pictures - did it take ages to arrive from China?


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

About 2-3 weeks. That relay is set up for program P-1 its mean. Press button times counting down and you can press any time to stop counting time.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just wondering if a solution for the retention in the funnel would be to get rid of the ridges on the surface - maybe with something like this in a drill -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garryson-Nylon-Finishing-Wheel-Fine-50-x-25-mm-Flapwheel-/182112340091?hash=item2a66bdc87b:g:9z0AAOSwE6VXI7AC


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Just wondering if a solution for the retention in the funnel would be to get rid of the ridges on the surface - maybe with something like this in a drill -
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Garryson-Nylon-Finishing-Wheel-Fine-50-x-25-mm-Flapwheel-/182112340091?hash=item2a66bdc87b:g:9z0AAOSwE6VXI7AC


Cheers @jimbojohn55 yes I was thinking a polish of the inside would help, might give it a go.


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

So I have moved the funnel up by approx 20mm to give more space under for the PF, does mean I have some ugly extra holes, ho hum it will be covered by the lid...

Much better now - now for the timer

On another note I solved the uneven/chaff in the grind problem - I seems that single dosing with just the right amount of beans is a no no, put some more beans in the hopper and now it is much better - need the timer now though as the ye olde timer on the mazzer is a bit hit and miss...


----------



## grindandbrew (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tip @amurak Ihave now got the same circuit as you, I have wired it into the input of the timer switch, It seems to work ok, and to 0.1 of a second. Did you find that the relay seems to skip, so almost pulsing the grinder. Its almost like the relay can't take the current draw from the grinder. Maybe it needs a contractor or bigger relay or contacter, although the grinder is only 350w so thats only 1.5amps ish?

Any advice appreciated

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By9QYBCHl90fdkNIajhBZGo0bGc


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

I think is something with conection of wires. My conection of wires is

1 power to the first slots on your picture

2 wire to motor from two bottom slots. On your picture is so complicated.


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

Power i got straight from swich. meybe you shouldbe change the grinder swich for normal not timer one


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

grindandbrew said:


> Thanks for the tip @amurak Ihave now got the same circuit as you, I have wired it into the input of the timer switch, It seems to work ok, and to 0.1 of a second. Did you find that the relay seems to skip, so almost pulsing the grinder. Its almost like the relay can't take the current draw from the grinder. Maybe it needs a contractor or bigger relay or contacter, although the grinder is only 350w so thats only 1.5amps ish?
> 
> Any advice appreciated
> 
> ...


Looks great! This is something I've been interested in doing for a while myself. Have you managed to find a permanent solution for housing the relay? Also, love the portafilter rest! I'd deffo be interested in purchasing one if you still have the capacity to make them. The relay doesn't seem to have the buttons and display arranged correctly to put a good housing in place with access to everything. Very interested to know where you are up to.

Tom


----------



## dbeckett (Jan 11, 2016)

Decided to do the same timer mod today. I had a 12v timer relay from a car project i didn't quite finish a few years ago. Used a raspberry pi box and feeding it off a 12v plug, working well, didn't have to modify the case at all. Also have it wired up so that i can use the main switch to do impulse grind (ie grinder is on when switch is held to the far right)

I'm hoping to do a full arduino mod with LCD screen, just need to order and wait for parts to arrive

Edit - also don't mean to be invading the thread. Just thought I'd say thanks for the motivation, I'll make my own thread if i get round to doing the arduino stuff


----------

